# Good Soldering Tool?



## NickWaka7 (Aug 10, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any good quality, non expensive soldering kits or tools that would be ideal for using on leds and mother board assembly (to be specific)

I saw this one but wasnt sure if it would be a right choice or not... http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-...=3402984&store=2334&view=detail&nValue=SEARCH


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

That kit looks like it's more suited for wood burning projects.

Weller is the "go-to" brand for soldering irons, but I would look for something with adjustable power, interchangeable tips, and a stand/base.

This one is more than twice the price, but looks like a good, entry level soldering iron:
Weller WLC100 40 Watt Soldering Station


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

I have had this one for a little over a year and really like it. It heats up very fast, I'd guess around 20-30 seconds. I paid $45 for mine shipped, and also bought a kit of 10 various tips for $5.99. This auction costs less, it is the same buyer I got mine from.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATTEN-AT937...570?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2577a2cb72


----------



## scarybill (Oct 7, 2012)

Have you looked at Harbor Freight? I have one of the 30 watt Chicago electric models(about $5) and it works good. Sure it is not an adjustable one like above, but for general purpose it works good. not sure about the motherboard thing but I bet you can make it work. heats up ok. for the money it is worth the try.


----------



## Jack Is Back (Jun 21, 2011)

Purchased this one on Ebay and have been very happy with it's performance to date.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/937D-Solder...049&pid=100023&prg=9204&rkt=4&sd=301046716823


----------



## imax (May 22, 2006)

What do you mean by 'mother board assemby'? Depending on the answer to that question, you may be best fit with a standard electronics soldering iron, OR need more specialized equipment...


----------



## Atom058 (Sep 20, 2009)

I design and build custom circuit boards for a living and I have been using this for the last 10 years. Inexpensive and replacement irons and tip are very cheap, too! I love it!

http://www.mpja.com/Solder-Station-with-LED-Display-ZD-929C/productinfo/15845 TL/


----------



## george_darkhill (Aug 8, 2013)

if you are jus using light duty solder with LEDs and other small DC parts, than an inexpensive kit from Radio Shack or Fry's might be good for you.


----------

